# Who knows the lucky utahn who survived sub zero alaska?



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/12/us/man-cabin-alaska.html

Three weeks without a proper shelter? Crazy.

I think he had some preparations and luck fall in place to survive what he did.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Gotta wonder why he had pineapple out in the bush with him if he was allergic to it. 

I’d probably be dead out there burnt up trying to save my dogs life.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Iron Bear said:


> Gotta wonder why he had pineapple out in the bush with him if he was allergic to it.
> 
> I'd probably be dead out there burnt up trying to save my dogs life.


+1


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That is wild. I can't imagine what it would take to survive that long after losing so much. Listening to your dog, your only companion die lack that? That would test your soul.

In a different life I considered homesteading. Glad I didn't. I don't have the mettle for living alone and dealing with those types of life or death decisions.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Iron Bear said:


> Gotta wonder why he had pineapple out in the bush with him if he was allergic to it.
> 
> I'd probably be dead out there burnt up trying to save my dogs life.


My guess is that it was in the cabin when he bought it. A lot of those remote cabins you buy them fully furnished/stocked as neither the seller nor the buyer want to deal with the hassle of removing/bringing in all the furniture and supplies.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Johnnycake-

How close was that to you? Would that make Alaska news? How common are house/cabin fires? Some of the places I've seen pictures of look like giant fire hazards. 

Pretty great story he made it out alive- too bad for the dog. That's horrible.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know some Steele's from the Utah, Juab County areas. I wonder if he is part of those family's ?


Quit a story to teal the grandkids for sure. Glad he survived the ordeal!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

caddis8 said:


> Johnnycake-
> 
> How close was that to you? Would that make Alaska news? How common are house/cabin fires? Some of the places I've seen pictures of look like giant fire hazards.
> 
> Pretty great story he made it out alive- too bad for the dog. That's horrible.


It definitely made the news here. How close? Probably 40-80 miles northwest of Anchorage as the crow flies (based on a 20 mile radius from Skwentna). I know the general area where he was, but that is still a big chunk of land, and at least a +20 mile snowmachine ride from the nearest possible road system jumping off point. I know people that have cabins in the general area and I've been up the Skwentna before in a boat, but its not very accessible most of the year. Whole lotta swamp and swampy forest in that region.


----------

